# anyone on Labetalol AND Nifedipine



## georgina.miss

Anyone on Labetalol AND Nifedipine?? Or is it just me?? Its making me feel awful!!
xx


----------



## nov_mum

I took that combo in my first pregnancy. I reckon it was much nicer than the methyldopa I'm on now. I think all BP meds must make you feel a bit rubbish. I hope your body adjusts soon.


----------



## georgina.miss

oh fab, thanks :) Its just the consultant didnt seem too sure when putting me on the Nifedipine aswell as labetalol so i thought it was a bit strange! xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi,
I was only on the Labetalol with my last pregnancy and unfortunately didn't avoid the inevitable and ds was born at 31+3, I was still having so many bp probs afterwards was on 800mg for months afterwards too!!! This time my bp is behaving itself so far, so I've got everything crossed.
Take care


----------



## georgina.miss

thats the problem- after the birth too i hope it doesnt stick around ive already been on these for 6 weeks now and cant put me on a higher dose am on 1200mg/day as it is plus the nifedipine! lucky me...lol xxx


----------



## nov_mum

You are in a great spot with being over 34 weeks. My first wee boy was born at 35 weeks as the labetalol and nifedipine were no longer holding and my protein was high. I printed off the policy on managing BP/PET today from work (I work at the same hospital group as the maternity hospital) and it said that for Pregnancy induced Hypertension, methyldopa is first line, labetalol second and nifedipine thirs but more used as a adjunct to the labetalol. In severe bp Labetalol first line with nifedipine as an adjunct if required.


----------



## georgina.miss

oh thanks for that thats interesting to know......they started me on methyldopa but it done nothing infact my bp was just getting higher then obv put me on labetalol now added the nifedipine but its al just making me feel crap but wooo not long left to go :) 

Yep i am lucky to have got this far however i was 30 weeks when it all started and hasn't settled down since but i just think theres so many more people worse off than me and as long as bambino is healthy im ok with taking tabs as long as it doesnt affect him!xxx


----------



## nov_mum

I can understand that it must be hard time for you. It seems a bit like walking the BP tightrope. I hope that it settles soon or bubs comes and it relieves everything. The methyldopa seems to work for me but last few days I'm getting some slightly high readings. I think it's time to go up on them soon. All the tab are worth it though like you say. My hope is to get to the other side of 30 weeks which I am feeling more positive about when I read stories like yours : )


----------

